

How 'DevOps' Is Killing the Developer (2014) - bluetomcat
https://jeffknupp.com/blog/2014/04/15/how-devops-is-killing-the-developer/

======
awjr
As somebody that has coded for 20+ years, getting into DevOps through Ansible
and understanding Amazon AWS has made me a WAAAY better developer.

It really is not something you should ever ignore.

~~~
monstruoso
Because it increased the knowledge of the domain you were developing for.

Which is precisely the article's main point. You can do those things because
that knowledge will help you as a developer. That's why you can do those
things, it doesn't mean you should do those things.

------
detaro
Very one-sided view of the world. Apparently developers are the only people
who are capable of learning new things and Ops people can't possibly be able
to understand the magic of code. (Not saying that there aren't places that
expect "devs" to everything and call that "DevOps", but a lot of things are
_called_ "DevOps")

~~~
monstruoso
Coding is easy. Software Engineering + CS is hard.

